# Fudge fix



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I always do a lot of baking for Christmas...I do 10 types of cookies as well as Peanut Butter, Chocolate and Black Walnut goats milk fudge. I recycle cookie tins and give my goodies as Christmas Gifts.
I recently had a batch of Black Walnut fudge get grainy after it cooled and heres a quick fix to make it a useable batch.

I put it all broken up back into the kettle, poured 1/2 cup g milk on it and added 1/4 cup light karo, mixed it together and stirred constanly as I brought it up to a slow boil, I do use a candy thermometer so it was brought up to 238*F , shut it off and let it rest 5 minutes. Beat the tar out of it with a heavy wood spoon til it was pretty stiff and poured it into a buttered pan. I left it cool before I cut and the re cook did the trick..it was smooth and wow did the flavor of those Black walnuts intensify.

This also works well for too hard chocolate fudge, just re cook with a bit of milk and stir constantly to prevent it from sticking and scorching.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Good to know... I've thrown in a big Hershey bar as a last ditch effort with good result as well 
Feel free to send some fudge my way...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Nice rescue!...you may have saved Christmas


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE fudge lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used chocolate chips to help stiffen fudge but when it's a white fudge, the chocolate isn't an option :wink: 
Miniature marshmallows work great for smoothing out PB as well as cocoa fudge but when all else fails....chocolate fudge that turns out like a brick gets made into hot chocolate :drool: Add milk to a microwaveable dish and heat for 2 minutes, add a few lumps of fudge and stir til melted. Awesome!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:drool: All this fudge talk is making me crave it!

Stop, stop, stop...I can't take it anymore......wait a minute, I made fudge brownies yesterday and have not given them all out yet for gifts....I'm headed to the kitchen..lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> :drool: All this fudge talk is making me crave it!
> 
> Stop, stop, stop...I can't take it anymore......wait a minute, I made fudge brownies yesterday and have not given them all out yet for gifts....I'm headed to the kitchen..lol!
> 
> _________________


 It's killing me too.... :hi5: :ROFL:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's a really good fudge recipe I make and it never fails me
2/3 c goat milk
3c sugar
7oz jar of marshmellow cream
1 1/2 stick of real butter
1 bag of semi sweet chocolate chips (or 18oz jar of creamy peanut butter)
(additional coconut or nuts)

You cook the sugar,goat milk,and butter untill soft ball stage then take off heat and add chocolate chips or the peanut butter and then marshmellow cream (add additional cocnut or nuts),stir like your mad and pour in a lightly greased 13x9 pan.Shove it in the fridge to cool for 3hrs cut and wahla! Yummy goat milk fudge! I made nearly 30lbs this past month for people and people want more! It makes a soft creamy fudge.Best right out of the fridge cold with a glass of milk! Makes about 3lbs of fudge


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

My Mom and I made some "Never Fail Fudge" once, It was so terrible! IT was so bad that it didnt mold or mildew etc while it sat uncovered and forgotten for 2 months. :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I must say JessaLynn's fudge is amazinggg!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you Tara


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...that recipe Jessa gave is one I've used for many types of fudge using different flavored chips. Butterscotch, Dark chocolate, milk chocolate, white chocolate...the list goes on! Awesome and quick!


----------

